# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  En 2016, la producción eléctrica nuclear creció un 2,4% respecto al año anterior

## Jonasino

> Durante el pasado año las centrales nucleares han sido la fuente que más electricidad ha producido, según se desprende de los datos publicados por Red Eléctrica de España (REE).
> 
> En 2016 la nuclear ha sido la tecnología que mayor producción neta ha aportado en el sistema eléctrico español, con un 21,38% del total, valor superior en términos relativos en más de un punto porcentual al del año 2015, en el que representó el 20,34%. Le siguen la eólica con un 18,19% y la hidráulica con un 14,92%.
> 
> La nuclear es una tecnología que produce electricidad de forma constante y estable. Según datos de Foro Nuclear, considerando la producción neta, el parque nuclear español ha funcionado de media el 86,31% del total de las horas del año (7.581 horas de las 8.784 horas del año -hay que tener en cuenta que el año 2016 ha sido bisiesto-).
> 
> Además se trata de una fuente que no emite gases de efecto invernadero. Así, según cálculos de Foro de la Industria Nuclear Española, durante el pasado año la producción eléctrica nuclear ha supuesto el 35,18% de la electricidad sin emisiones contaminantes generada en España, siendo también la primera fuente en este apartado.
> 
> Las centrales nucleares españolas tienen una potencia instalada de 7.865 MW, el 7,45% del total, y en 2016 han tenido una producción neta de 56.095 GWh, un 2,4% superior a la del año 2015


Fuente: REE y Foro Nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (04-ene-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Si no he calculado mal, cada MW instalado de nuclear ha producido 7,136 GWh
Cada MW instalado de eólica ha producido 2,075 GWh 
Y cada MW de hidráulica ha producido 2,096 GWh.
La relación es 3,44 veces respecto a la eólica y 3,40 respecto a la hidráulica.
Es decir que para sustituir la nuclear harían falta 27.056 MW nuevos de eólica, más de lo instalado. 
O 18876 MW de hidráulica algo más de lo instalado.
Y además que funcionen al menos el 86% del tiempo.
Y las quieren quitar. No sé yo cómo.

----------

embalses al 100% (04-ene-2017),F. Lázaro (04-ene-2017),Jonasino (05-ene-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si no he calculado mal, cada MW instalado de nuclear ha producido 7,136 GWh
> Cada MW instalado de eólica ha producido 2,075 GWh 
> Y cada MW de hidráulica ha producido 2,096 GWh.
> La relación es 3,44 veces respecto a la eólica y 3,40 respecto a la hidráulica.
> Es decir que para sustituir la nuclear harían falta 27.056 MW nuevos de eólica, más de lo instalado. 
> O 18876 MW de hidráulica algo más de lo instalado.
> Y además que funcionen al menos el 86% del tiempo.
> Y las quieren quitar. No sé yo cómo.


Ni endeudándonos comprándole el déficit a los píses vecinos

----------

Jonasino (05-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una pequeña pero reveladora tabla con datos de REE publicados en el avance del informe del sistema eléctrico de 2016:



De aquí, podemos sacar unas cuantas de conclusiones:

1. La nuclear, es insustituible. Aporta la mayor generación, no emite CO2 y da la mayor estabilidad al sistema eléctrico.
2. Estamos quemando demasiado carbón y soltando enormes cantidades de CO2. Hay que reducir eso como sea.
3. El ciclo combinado está infrautilizado. Son menos contaminantes que el carbón. Usémoslos y abandonemos el carbón. 
4. Las renovables 'limpias' no pasan del 25%. Y algunos pretenden sólo utilizar estas tecnologías. Van listos...

* En otras renovables se incluye biomasa, biogás, hidráulica marina y geotérmica.

Fuente: http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...trico_2016.pdf

----------

Jonasino (05-ene-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

> De aquí, podemos sacar unas cuantas de conclusiones:
> 
> 1. La nuclear, es insustituible. Aporta la mayor generación, no emite CO2 y da la mayor estabilidad al sistema eléctrico.
> 2. Estamos quemando demasiado carbón y soltando enormes cantidades de CO2. Hay que reducir eso como sea.
> 3. El ciclo combinado está infrautilizado. Son menos contaminantes que el carbón. Usémoslos y abandonemos el carbón. 
> 4. Las renovables 'limpias' no pasan del 25%. Y algunos pretenden sólo utilizar estas tecnologías. Van listos...


Mejorar este resumen: IMPOSIBLE

----------


## termopar

> Si no he calculado mal, cada MW instalado de nuclear ha producido 7,136 GWh
> Cada MW instalado de eólica ha producido 2,075 GWh 
> Y cada MW de hidráulica ha producido 2,096 GWh.
> La relación es 3,44 veces respecto a la eólica y 3,40 respecto a la hidráulica.
> Es decir que para sustituir la nuclear harían falta 27.056 MW nuevos de eólica, más de lo instalado. 
> O 18876 MW de hidráulica algo más de lo instalado.
> Y además que funcionen al menos el 86% del tiempo.
> Y las quieren quitar. No sé yo cómo.


Pues se pueden sustituir fácilmente con una combinación de solar y eólica más un poco de respaldo hidráulico o de otro tipo. No utilice solo la eólica!!!

----------


## termopar

> De aquí, podemos sacar unas cuantas de conclusiones:
> 
> 1. La nuclear, es insustituible. Aporta la mayor generación, no emite CO2 y da la mayor estabilidad al sistema eléctrico.


Estabilidad? Mire lo que pasa con Francia que desde otoño está revisando la mitad de sus reactores.
Insustituible? Alemania, Italia y cada vez más países dejaran de utilizarla (suiza, por ejemplo)
No emiten CO2? pues en la extracción y procesamiento del uranio se consume bastante CO2. Si se consume uranio, se emite CO2. También en la construcción de las centrales nucleares por el hormigón y el acero que se requiere. haga un análisis completo, por favor.




> 2. Estamos quemando demasiado carbón y soltando enormes cantidades de CO2. Hay que reducir eso como sea.


Pongan renovables, que es realmente lo que mitiga la producción de CO2. 




> 3. El ciclo combinado está infrautilizado. Son menos contaminantes que el carbón. Usémoslos y abandonemos el carbón.


las eléctricas están en mercado libre y usan el combustible más barato. Y ahora lo es el carbón. Un impuesto a la emisión del CO2 es lo que hace falta, parece que vive en los mundos de yupi.




> 4. Las renovables 'limpias' no pasan del 25%. Y algunos pretenden sólo utilizar estas tecnologías. Van listos...


usted si que es listo, demasiado!

Eliminemos la nuclear, que sobra y mucho para que no impida la entrada de más renovable. Esa sería una buena señal para que los inversores entrasen en España para crear renovables, puestos de trabajo, disminuir el precio de la electricidad y bajar el CO2

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues se pueden sustituir fácilmente con una combinación de solar y eólica más un poco de respaldo hidráulico o de otro tipo. No utilice solo la eólica!!!


No ha debido leer bien mi mensaje ya que su respuesta falta al rigor.
¿Cómo piensa hacer que la eólica y la solar funcionen el 86% del tiempo? ¿con un poco de respaldo de la hidráulica o de otro tipo?
¿Quiere poner 27.000 MW de solar y eólica más? porque 18.876 de hidráulica no sé yo donde se pueden poner.
Si pusiera esos 27.000 MW de solar y eólica aún no cubriría la demanda, suponiendo que no haya que pagar la barbaridad de subvenciones que se pagan ahora por esas energías. ¿Sabe por qué? pues porque por la noche la solar no va y cuando no hay viento no funcionan los aerogeneradores.
No vale con traerla de Escocia o Finlandia, pues ahora se podría traer y no se trae ¿sabe por qué?
En fin, reconduzca sus ideas tan extremas y deje de temer tanto a la nuclear.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-ene-2017),Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

No he incluido la posibilidad de incremento en hidráulica porque evidentemente, es utópico y poco riguroso.

Lo que no es riguroso es pensar que no se puede complementar la energía nocturna con renovables. Hasta ese punto no hemos llegado, pero en el futuro se podrá hacer. Como bien he comentado en otras ocasiones, se utilizará la hidráulica en nocturno junto a sistemas de acumulación energética. Pero eso es un futuro 100% renovable. 

De momento, lo que hay que hacer es eliminar la nuclear para que la solar tenga entrada en diurno, y además en grandes cantidades. Tales que sirvan para dar energía al consumo diurno, a la acumulación energética hidráulica y para ello hay que disminuir la nuclear, que es lo que van a hacer en Francia. Nada raro.

...y por cierto mis ideas no son extremas, eso si, no son las suyas. Quizás sea mejor que no de tantas lecciones y escuche y lea más. 
Temor a la nuclear? Mucho, ya han ocurrido accidentes muy graves y de consecuencias tremendas. Y en muchas ocasiones se ha estado a punto de generar otros muy graves y se han ocultado, lea y escuche que todos somos muy ignorantes pero no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas.

----------


## Jonasino

> De momento, lo que hay que hacer es eliminar la nuclear para que la solar tenga entrada en diurno, y además en grandes cantidades


Futuro del Puente de Triana cuando eso ocurra:

----------

F. Lázaro (19-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De momento, lo que hay que hacer es eliminar la nuclear para que la solar tenga entrada en diurno, y además en grandes cantidades. Tales que sirvan para dar energía al consumo diurno, a la acumulación energética hidráulica [...]


Claro que sí hombre. Hoy, de los 6.725 MW instalados en solar FV/TE, el máximo fue de 1.827 MW a las 13:10.

¿Te haces una ligera idea de la potencia en placas que habría que instalar para hacer esa barbaridad que dices?

Ni que decir tiene que la solar para cubrir el consumo en invierno a las 20h es una idea estupenda. Dí que sí 




> Lo que no es riguroso es pensar que no se puede complementar la energía nocturna con renovables. Hasta ese punto no hemos llegado, pero en el futuro se podrá hacer.


Lo que tampoco es riguroso es pensar que hay que cerrar las centrales nucleares porque no se pueden eliminar los residuos. Hasta ese punto no hemos llegado, pero en el futuro se podrá hacer.

----------

Jonasino (20-ene-2017)

----------

